# Great tips on the new Develop module



## Katherine Mann (Mar 6, 2012)

Rob Cole has provided a brilliant analysis of the new Development module controls over on the Adobe Forums. They will be gone soon but can be copied as a pdf. 
http://forums.adobe.com/message/4247384


----------



## MarkFriedman (Mar 6, 2012)

nice find.  helpful info.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Mar 6, 2012)

Beware of the contents of Mr Coles threads, he changes his mind constantly.
Just like in LR from version one, using the sliders from top to bottom and practise is the best method.


----------



## Katherine Mann (Mar 6, 2012)

thank you for that caveat Kiwigeoff. I always start with the develop slider in any case and work my way down.


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 6, 2012)

Katherine, for what it's worth, most of us with the fancy badges would endorse Geoff's comment, and perhaps go much further. I'll say no more!

John


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 6, 2012)

Rob's a 'complicated' guy who doesn't tend to do things by the book. That said, some of those suggestions come from a conversation I was having with him offline, so perhaps just use them as a jumping-off-point in your learning, but don't break quite as many rules as he does.


----------



## MarkFriedman (Mar 7, 2012)

LR is less complicated than PS; but it's by no means simple or intuitive.  That's true for me, anyway.  I liked following Rob's thoughts -- especially because his feelings changed as he wrote.

What I would like to read now (Rob, are you out there?) is his thoughts on the Develop module after the release.


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 8, 2012)

I don't think Adobe's forum is the right place to document a voyage of self-discovery - he needs to be encouraged to write his own blog.


----------



## bobrobert (Mar 8, 2012)

Kiwigeoff said:


> Beware of the contents of Mr Coles threads, he changes his mind constantly.
> Just like in LR from version one, using the sliders from top to bottom and practise is the best method.



I have read on the Luminous Landscape that Jeff and Eric state it isn't necessary to start at the top. The order doesn't matter because all of the adjustments are applied once you are finished processing.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 8, 2012)

I can't comment on what's been said over at LuLa, but for sure both Eric and Jeff have been at great pains to try to convince the doubters at the U2U Beta Forum that we *should* be working top down. Yes, the controls can be used in any order, their point was that you'll get the desired result a heck of a lot quicker if you work top to bottom.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 8, 2012)

bobrobert said:


> I have read on the Luminous Landscape that Jeff and Eric state it isn't necessary to start at the top. The order doesn't matter because all of the adjustments are applied once you are finished processing.



Not necessary, but efficient.  

All of the adjustments are applied to the image data in a specific order regardless of the order you adjustments, so as far as that goes, no it doesn't matter.

On the other hand, the range of the later sliders is affected by the earlier sliders.  For example, the range of the highlights slider depends on the settings of the exposure slider, and whites is affected by exposure and highlights. You'll end up hopping around all over the place if you don't work mainly top down.

There are exceptions - for example, blowing out a white background on a series of studio shots might want to increase the whites by a bit before starting at the top.  But as a general rule, top-down stands true.  I've got a series of curves and suchlike in my book which make that a little clearer.


----------

